# How bad is your anxiety at school?



## Mya (Aug 31, 2012)

Mine goes through the roof at school. Like looking down at my feet, blushing, and shaking all the time bad. People try to talk to me, but I get tongue tied. I got so frustrated with my anxiety today that I cried in a bathroom stall. I'm about to get to bed, but the thought of having to go to school tomorrow makes me feel sick. 

Is it this bad for everyone? How do you get through it?


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

Not sure what grade/level of school you're in, but I've definitely been there... this past year is the first time I haven't had crippling anxiety about school (since junior high, and I'm in grad school now), and it's only because all my classes are with the same group of people for 6 hours a day, so I've been forced to get to know them and feel comfortable. lol

I used to get tongue tied when people talked to me, would never know what to say or how to make normal conversation with the people sitting next to me, would have panic attacks... I avoided going to class as much as possible, especially if I was embarrassed about something I had done or said.

It's not that bad for everyone, just some of us unlucky ones! I'm still working on getting through it, but what has helped me the most is having jobs where I have to interact with people -- it's like exposure therapy.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

Pretty bad. All I know are my roommates 2-3 ppl and around 2 from class. The so called fun first year in university.. I basically have no one o hang out with uke

and almost every second id be too paranoid to think properly T_______T


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

It's pretty bad in school, people there treat me like a disabled person and it bothers me.


----------



## anomaly88 (Sep 7, 2012)

Getting better... still having some issues but i try not to make it noticeable


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't know. It's gotten better obviously but I don't even really pay attention. I'd say in class, my anxiety is pretty low. During lunch is when my anxiety peaks the most (can't wait for Uni so I won't have to deal with that for any longer.) So on a scale from, eh, 1-10, I would place it at about a 4/5.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

It depends on the situation for me. When I'm with friends, my anxiety is pretty much at a 0/10. If I'm doing a presentation in front of classes, it goes to 5-6/10 depending on how well I know my material or how much I've prepared. Sometimes meeting new people make me feel nervous, also being around very talkative or extroverted people as well.

How I've dealt with it? I can't avoid presentations. I've gone to workshops at my school discussing relaxation methods and just practicing and putting yourself out of your comfort zone. Having a good support network helps as well (good friends to talk to and people you can be yourself around).


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

My anxiety is fine at school, but if I have to present, it's horrendous. I shake, stare at the floor, and speak really quietly with long pauses. At times, I've repeated "I can't do this" out loud while the professor and my classmates try and cheer me on. It's so embarrassing. It's the worst part of my anxiety by far. Plus, i've taken several public speaking-esque classes and have barely improved.


----------



## mnmolino (Jan 12, 2013)

I was running a minute late on Friday. and I couldn't get the courage to walk into my pre-calc class one minute late. one minute. 

... I hid in the bathrooms for 49 minutes ...


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I dropped out of high school in ninth grade and later college (stupidly, with only 6 courses to graduate) because I could not cope with anxiety.

I am now attempting to dig myself out of my hole and go back to college, which will be difficult as I do not have access to medical care, but I am determined.

I hope you can work through your anxiety and excel!


----------



## Yhk (Jan 14, 2013)

I find one of the most difficult things is when a teacher asks what answer I have for a question. And asks me to say my answer in front of the entire class. I can't to it


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

It's been horrible.

I'm not the type of person who would start a conversation with people I don't know. So I.. expect them to start the conversation. But it didn't work.

Majority of the students in my class is Chinese. 
The problem is that they can't really speak English.
And I can't speak Chinese.

There we go.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Terrible.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

People are everywhere so you can't avoid the anxiety. I wish people would talk to me but when they do I am unresponsive. I need to relax more because it's taking away any good from going to school.


----------



## Nico Robin (Jan 16, 2013)

It's really bad. I don't have any friends on my floor (I live on campus, just started college) while everyone else bonded with each other in the first few weeks. It's so hard for me to keep a conversation going, all I can do is introduce myself and then I don't have anything else to say. I wish people would talk to me more often but they don't. 

I hate walking down the street or hallways because I feel like everyone's looking at me. And my anxiety is so high during class because I hate being called on and I never know if there's a presentation coming up or not. It's so hard for me to get up every morning and I hate how no one understands me here.


----------

